# Don't blame me for Trump!!



## outlier

*I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for 
Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.

I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*


----------



## Rambunctious

I'll take the credit for Trump....gladly.....


----------



## MarathonMike

Outlier, good name for you. You appear to be at least two standard deviations removed from common sense.


----------



## pismoe

outlier said:


> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*


----------------------------------------------------   so , what do you think that You will do about the TRUMP and his alienation of 'aussies' .    And keep in mind that the 'aussies' are a weak country that NEEDS the USA far more then the USA needs 'aussies'  Outlier .


----------



## pismoe

my Dad was offered a job in Australia in the early 60s .  He was going to develop 'aussie' iron ore shipping railroads in Australia .   I was maybe 12 .   I thought it would be neat but Dad decided to stay an American and to keep his 5 kids and Wife as Americans and i am glad that he did Outlier


----------



## Intolerant




----------



## outlier

Rambunctious said:


> I'll take the credit for Trump....gladly.....





MarathonMike said:


> Outlier, good name for you. You appear to be at least two standard deviations removed from common sense.


 

I don't think either Trump or you should be allowed to die until you are buried. Hopefully together


----------



## Rambunctious

outlier said:


> I don't think either Trump or you should be allowed to die until you are buried. Hopefully together


Oh..... another line stander....a little of this a little of that and its all good...don't have a good argument either way so keep one foot on one side and the other on the other side....nice safe place to reside....can I get you a pillow???


----------



## outlier

Rambunctious said:


> outlier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think either Trump or you should be allowed to die until you are buried. Hopefully together
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..... another line stander....a little of this a little of that and its all good...don't have a good argument either way so keep one foot on one side and the other on the other side....nice safe place to reside....can I get you a pillow???
Click to expand...

 


As for you, fill your bathtub full of lighter fluid, get in, and start smoking.


----------



## dblack

outlier said:


> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*



Actually, it's Hillary voters who are to blame. It's true. I ran the numbers and if Hillary voters had voted for Gary Johnson instead, he'd have won, defeating Trump.


----------



## fncceo

outlier said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the credit for Trump....gladly.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outlier, good name for you. You appear to be at least two standard deviations removed from common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think either Trump or you should be allowed to die until you are buried. Hopefully together
Click to expand...


Is that an Australian thing?

I thought dingos ate you when you died there.


----------



## Rambunctious

outlier said:


> As for you, fill your bathtub full of lighter fluid, get in, and start smoking.


I don't smoke....


----------



## theliq

pismoe said:


> outlier said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------   so , what do you think that You will do about the TRUMP and his alienation of 'aussies' .    And keep in mind that the 'aussies' are a weak country that NEEDS the USA far more then the USA needs 'aussies'  Outlier .
Click to expand...

AMUSING THAT YOU SAY THAT considering we are the first people,you call on when you are in a SHIT-FIGHT...but WE DO HAVE CONDITIONS,the main one is we have our own C.I.CHIEF......WHY YOU MAY ASK>>>>>WE JUST DON'T THINK YOU ARE UP TO ANYWHERE NEAR OUR COMBATIVE ABILITY,MOREOVER AMERICAN FRIENDLY FIRE....as the Brits,Canadians,Dutch ECT,HAVE FOUND OUT IN THE PAST......WEAK WE KNOW NOT AS A FACT...……..we need America these days like a hole in the head...We deal on a global scale...Not just some dying empire LOSERS.get it now...THE USA ARE A JOKE THESE DAYS AND YOUR MORONIC PRESIDENT IS THE BIGGEST JOKE OF ALL...SHUT THE DOOR ON YOU WAY OUT...THANKS...steve


----------



## theliq

pismoe said:


> my Dad was offered a job in Australia in the early 60s .  He was going to develop 'aussie' iron ore shipping railroads in Australia .   I was maybe 12 .   I thought it would be neat but Dad decided to stay an American and to keep his 5 kids and Wife as Americans and i am glad that he did Outlier


Would have been Neat if you could have made it...steve


----------



## Gracie

theliq said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlier said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------   so , what do you think that You will do about the TRUMP and his alienation of 'aussies' .    And keep in mind that the 'aussies' are a weak country that NEEDS the USA far more then the USA needs 'aussies'  Outlier .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMUSING THAT YOU SAY THAT considering we are the first people,you call on when you are in a SHIT-FIGHT...but WE DO HAVE CONDITIONS,the main one is we have our own C.I.CHIEF......WHY YOU MAY ASK>>>>>WE JUST DON'T THINK YOU ARE UP TO ANYWHERE NEAR OUR COMBATIVE ABILITY,MOREOVER AMERICAN FRIENDLY FIRE....as the Brits,Canadians,Dutch ECT,HAVE FOUND OUT IN THE PAST......WEAK WE KNOW NOT AS A FACT...……..we need America these days like a hole in the head...We deal on a global scale...Not just some dying empire LOSERS.get it now...THE USA ARE A JOKE THESE DAYS AND YOUR MORONIC PRESIDENT IS THE BIGGEST JOKE OF ALL...SHUT THE DOOR ON YOU WAY OUT...THANKS...steve
Click to expand...

Um...then why are you hanging out at USMB?


----------



## theliq

fncceo said:


> outlier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the credit for Trump....gladly.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outlier, good name for you. You appear to be at least two standard deviations removed from common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think either Trump or you should be allowed to die until you are buried. Hopefully together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an Australian thing?
> 
> I thought dingos ate you when you died there.
Click to expand...

NOPE,you are confusing Aussies,with the Beastiality of those Dreadful Zionist Terrorists IN ZIONSTAN AKA Israel


----------



## theliq

Gracie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlier said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------   so , what do you think that You will do about the TRUMP and his alienation of 'aussies' .    And keep in mind that the 'aussies' are a weak country that NEEDS the USA far more then the USA needs 'aussies'  Outlier .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMUSING THAT YOU SAY THAT considering we are the first people,you call on when you are in a SHIT-FIGHT...but WE DO HAVE CONDITIONS,the main one is we have our own C.I.CHIEF......WHY YOU MAY ASK>>>>>WE JUST DON'T THINK YOU ARE UP TO ANYWHERE NEAR OUR COMBATIVE ABILITY,MOREOVER AMERICAN FRIENDLY FIRE....as the Brits,Canadians,Dutch ECT,HAVE FOUND OUT IN THE PAST......WEAK WE KNOW NOT AS A FACT...……..we need America these days like a hole in the head...We deal on a global scale...Not just some dying empire LOSERS.get it now...THE USA ARE A JOKE THESE DAYS AND YOUR MORONIC PRESIDENT IS THE BIGGEST JOKE OF ALL...SHUT THE DOOR ON YOU WAY OUT...THANKS...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...then why are you hanging out at USMB?
Click to expand...

What I should say is WHY ARE U


----------



## JakeStarkey

'cause he can


----------



## theliq

JakeStarkey said:


> 'cause he can


REALLY


----------



## Gracie

theliq said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlier said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------   so , what do you think that You will do about the TRUMP and his alienation of 'aussies' .    And keep in mind that the 'aussies' are a weak country that NEEDS the USA far more then the USA needs 'aussies'  Outlier .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMUSING THAT YOU SAY THAT considering we are the first people,you call on when you are in a SHIT-FIGHT...but WE DO HAVE CONDITIONS,the main one is we have our own C.I.CHIEF......WHY YOU MAY ASK>>>>>WE JUST DON'T THINK YOU ARE UP TO ANYWHERE NEAR OUR COMBATIVE ABILITY,MOREOVER AMERICAN FRIENDLY FIRE....as the Brits,Canadians,Dutch ECT,HAVE FOUND OUT IN THE PAST......WEAK WE KNOW NOT AS A FACT...……..we need America these days like a hole in the head...We deal on a global scale...Not just some dying empire LOSERS.get it now...THE USA ARE A JOKE THESE DAYS AND YOUR MORONIC PRESIDENT IS THE BIGGEST JOKE OF ALL...SHUT THE DOOR ON YOU WAY OUT...THANKS...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...then why are you hanging out at USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I should say is WHY ARE U
Click to expand...

Because I am an American and this board is named US (you know..United States) Message Board. If you hate us so much..why are you here? It never crossed my mind to find an Australian board and go there to insult Aussies. Then again, I ain't you.


----------



## Gracie

JakeStarkey said:


> 'cause he can


Oh. So you hate Americans too, eh?


----------



## Gracie

I hope most Aussies aren't like you Steve.


----------



## theliq

Gracie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlier said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------   so , what do you think that You will do about the TRUMP and his alienation of 'aussies' .    And keep in mind that the 'aussies' are a weak country that NEEDS the USA far more then the USA needs 'aussies'  Outlier .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMUSING THAT YOU SAY THAT considering we are the first people,you call on when you are in a SHIT-FIGHT...but WE DO HAVE CONDITIONS,the main one is we have our own C.I.CHIEF......WHY YOU MAY ASK>>>>>WE JUST DON'T THINK YOU ARE UP TO ANYWHERE NEAR OUR COMBATIVE ABILITY,MOREOVER AMERICAN FRIENDLY FIRE....as the Brits,Canadians,Dutch ECT,HAVE FOUND OUT IN THE PAST......WEAK WE KNOW NOT AS A FACT...……..we need America these days like a hole in the head...We deal on a global scale...Not just some dying empire LOSERS.get it now...THE USA ARE A JOKE THESE DAYS AND YOUR MORONIC PRESIDENT IS THE BIGGEST JOKE OF ALL...SHUT THE DOOR ON YOU WAY OUT...THANKS...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...then why are you hanging out at USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I should say is WHY ARE U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I am an American and this board is named US (you know..United States) Message Board. If you hate us so much..why are you here? It never crossed my mind to find an Australian board and go there to insult Aussies. Then again, I ain't you.
Click to expand...

Well someone has to put you under heavy MANNERS,otherwise you would go on believing all the CRAP YOU SPEAK...Like Australians are Weak...You are Pathetic...Anyway I like most Americans except those like you who are Myopic in Thought...Only you brought up the word Hate,it is a reflection of the Person U R


----------



## Natural Citizen

outlier said:


> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*



Well, the popular vote would matter if we were a democracy. We're not, though. We're a compound republic.

It's funny, though, they always say ''our democracy'' like every tem seconds. Lke it's a thing we have. Ha. Like we're magically going to tuen into a democracy just because they keep saying our democracy every ten seconds. Even the so-called right wingers say it, I've noticed. Seems like a kind of subliminal brainwashing.

Anyway. I'm with you. I didn't vote for Trump either. I wrote-in ron Paul. Who, btw, received 1 electoral vote in the 2016 election.


----------



## JLW

Trump and  his ideology is America's vomit.  Unfortunately, we live in a time when an open sewer is what passes for a White House administration today.


----------



## pismoe

Natural Citizen said:


> outlier said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the popular vote would matter if we were a democracy. We're not, though. We're a compound republic.
> 
> It's funny, though, they always say ''our democracy'' like every tem seconds. Lke it's a thing we have. Ha. Like we're magically going to tuen into a democracy just because they keep saying our democracy every ten seconds. Even the so-called right wingers say it, I've noticed. Seems like a kind of subliminal brainwashing.
> 
> Anyway. I'm with you. I didn't vote for Trump either. I wrote-in ron Paul. Who, btw, received 1 electoral vote in the 2016 election.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------    agree on the SUBLIMINAL  brain washing ,     And i think the constant repeating of the word  Democracy works on millenial types and kids in school and with parents [millenials again] that don't know any better   NaturalC .


----------



## Lysistrata

As an American, all that I can say is that I am deeply humiliated by the actions of trump and his party. He and his antics are a total disgrace to the nation of the United States of America. I renounce him with all of my being as a red-blooded American.


Counting on people like you Aussies to keep it real.


----------



## Gracie

theliq said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------   so , what do you think that You will do about the TRUMP and his alienation of 'aussies' .    And keep in mind that the 'aussies' are a weak country that NEEDS the USA far more then the USA needs 'aussies'  Outlier .
> 
> 
> 
> AMUSING THAT YOU SAY THAT considering we are the first people,you call on when you are in a SHIT-FIGHT...but WE DO HAVE CONDITIONS,the main one is we have our own C.I.CHIEF......WHY YOU MAY ASK>>>>>WE JUST DON'T THINK YOU ARE UP TO ANYWHERE NEAR OUR COMBATIVE ABILITY,MOREOVER AMERICAN FRIENDLY FIRE....as the Brits,Canadians,Dutch ECT,HAVE FOUND OUT IN THE PAST......WEAK WE KNOW NOT AS A FACT...……..we need America these days like a hole in the head...We deal on a global scale...Not just some dying empire LOSERS.get it now...THE USA ARE A JOKE THESE DAYS AND YOUR MORONIC PRESIDENT IS THE BIGGEST JOKE OF ALL...SHUT THE DOOR ON YOU WAY OUT...THANKS...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...then why are you hanging out at USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I should say is WHY ARE U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I am an American and this board is named US (you know..United States) Message Board. If you hate us so much..why are you here? It never crossed my mind to find an Australian board and go there to insult Aussies. Then again, I ain't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well someone has to put you under heavy MANNERS,otherwise you would go on believing all the CRAP YOU SPEAK...Like Australians are Weak...You are Pathetic...Anyway I like most Americans except those like you who are Myopic in Thought...Only you brought up the word Hate,it is a reflection of the Person U R
Click to expand...

And where did I say Aussies are weak or any other derogatory thing about Aussies? Link please. Oh. Wait. You can't because I never said such a thing. You are a liar, big time.


----------



## theliq

Lysistrata said:


> As an American, all that I can say is that I am deeply humiliated by the actions of trump and his party. He and his antics are a total disgrace to the nation of the United States of America. I renounce him with all of my being as a red-blooded American.
> 
> 
> Counting on people like you Aussies to keep it real.


As a nation,we are so disappointed with Trump but not surprised,there is NO "I" in the word TEAM but Trump only plays the self interest game, the Spoilt BRAT

So his game is to SHIT on Friends,Allies and Americans and Reward the Tyranny of Putin...Yet many of you think he is Normal!!!???

He tells you that he will make America Great Again!!!  This from a CREATURE that has only used CHINESE,KOREAN AND JAPANESE STEEL IN HIS PROJECTS,and the use of Illegal Workers..Yet many of you support this and think its Normal!!!!??????
 \
He Fuuuks a woman,pays her $130,000 whilst his wife is pregnant,!!!!???? And you think that's Normal Behaviour

Sorry Guys Trump has Foooked You Over...Enjoy,,,You are on your own,enjoy Putin but don't rely on your friends,we have taken one mouthful of Trumps Shit too many.

Most Americans are Great...but you seem frightened of this PATHETIC EXCUSE OF A MAN YOU CALL THE PRESIDENT.

Because of him by Assocciation You are Deminished...But Australians Stand Tall

For Goodness sake GROW A BACKBONE and "GET UP,STAND UP,STAND UP FOR YOUR RIGHTS....Trump is just a Blimp in your history...Treat him for the Shit he is


----------



## theliq

Gracie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMUSING THAT YOU SAY THAT considering we are the first people,you call on when you are in a SHIT-FIGHT...but WE DO HAVE CONDITIONS,the main one is we have our own C.I.CHIEF......WHY YOU MAY ASK>>>>>WE JUST DON'T THINK YOU ARE UP TO ANYWHERE NEAR OUR COMBATIVE ABILITY,MOREOVER AMERICAN FRIENDLY FIRE....as the Brits,Canadians,Dutch ECT,HAVE FOUND OUT IN THE PAST......WEAK WE KNOW NOT AS A FACT...……..we need America these days like a hole in the head...We deal on a global scale...Not just some dying empire LOSERS.get it now...THE USA ARE A JOKE THESE DAYS AND YOUR MORONIC PRESIDENT IS THE BIGGEST JOKE OF ALL...SHUT THE DOOR ON YOU WAY OUT...THANKS...steve
> 
> 
> 
> Um...then why are you hanging out at USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I should say is WHY ARE U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I am an American and this board is named US (you know..United States) Message Board. If you hate us so much..why are you here? It never crossed my mind to find an Australian board and go there to insult Aussies. Then again, I ain't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well someone has to put you under heavy MANNERS,otherwise you would go on believing all the CRAP YOU SPEAK...Like Australians are Weak...You are Pathetic...Anyway I like most Americans except those like you who are Myopic in Thought...Only you brought up the word Hate,it is a reflection of the Person U R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did I say Aussies are weak or any other derogatory thing about Aussies? Link please. Oh. Wait. You can't because I never said such a thing. You are a liar, big time.
Click to expand...


As I said,you are persona-non-gratia


----------



## Gracie

theliq said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um...then why are you hanging out at USMB?
> 
> 
> 
> What I should say is WHY ARE U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I am an American and this board is named US (you know..United States) Message Board. If you hate us so much..why are you here? It never crossed my mind to find an Australian board and go there to insult Aussies. Then again, I ain't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well someone has to put you under heavy MANNERS,otherwise you would go on believing all the CRAP YOU SPEAK...Like Australians are Weak...You are Pathetic...Anyway I like most Americans except those like you who are Myopic in Thought...Only you brought up the word Hate,it is a reflection of the Person U R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did I say Aussies are weak or any other derogatory thing about Aussies? Link please. Oh. Wait. You can't because I never said such a thing. You are a liar, big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said,you are persona-non-gratia
Click to expand...

Well, thank you so much.


----------



## theliq

Gracie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I should say is WHY ARE U
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am an American and this board is named US (you know..United States) Message Board. If you hate us so much..why are you here? It never crossed my mind to find an Australian board and go there to insult Aussies. Then again, I ain't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well someone has to put you under heavy MANNERS,otherwise you would go on believing all the CRAP YOU SPEAK...Like Australians are Weak...You are Pathetic...Anyway I like most Americans except those like you who are Myopic in Thought...Only you brought up the word Hate,it is a reflection of the Person U R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did I say Aussies are weak or any other derogatory thing about Aussies? Link please. Oh. Wait. You can't because I never said such a thing. You are a liar, big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said,you are persona-non-gratia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, thank you so much.
Click to expand...

It was not a compliment,but you know that...all you speak is a YAWN,and I expect no more...just stop your trolling and pester someone else


----------



## Gracie

theliq said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am an American and this board is named US (you know..United States) Message Board. If you hate us so much..why are you here? It never crossed my mind to find an Australian board and go there to insult Aussies. Then again, I ain't you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well someone has to put you under heavy MANNERS,otherwise you would go on believing all the CRAP YOU SPEAK...Like Australians are Weak...You are Pathetic...Anyway I like most Americans except those like you who are Myopic in Thought...Only you brought up the word Hate,it is a reflection of the Person U R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did I say Aussies are weak or any other derogatory thing about Aussies? Link please. Oh. Wait. You can't because I never said such a thing. You are a liar, big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said,you are persona-non-gratia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, thank you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not a compliment,but you know that...all you speak is a YAWN,and I expect no more...just stop your trolling and pester someone else
Click to expand...

Moi? Trolling? You are the one that lied about things I supposedly said, then commenced to have a hissy and stomp your feet around this thread. If I am such a yawner..put me on ignore. But you won't because you want attention and don't like it when someone calls you on your lies. If that is what you call pestering..by all means I will continue to call you out when you lie through your teeth.


----------



## theliq

Gracie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well someone has to put you under heavy MANNERS,otherwise you would go on believing all the CRAP YOU SPEAK...Like Australians are Weak...You are Pathetic...Anyway I like most Americans except those like you who are Myopic in Thought...Only you brought up the word Hate,it is a reflection of the Person U R
> 
> 
> 
> And where did I say Aussies are weak or any other derogatory thing about Aussies? Link please. Oh. Wait. You can't because I never said such a thing. You are a liar, big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said,you are persona-non-gratia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, thank you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not a compliment,but you know that...all you speak is a YAWN,and I expect no more...just stop your trolling and pester someone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moi? Trolling? You are the one that lied about things I supposedly said, then commenced to have a hissy and stomp your feet around this thread. If I am such a yawner..put me on ignore. But you won't because you want attention and don't like it when someone calls you on your lies. If that is what you call pestering..by all means I will continue to call you out when you lie through your teeth.
Click to expand...

You sound pathetic and stop craving attention,What actually do you want from me


----------



## Gracie

theliq said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where did I say Aussies are weak or any other derogatory thing about Aussies? Link please. Oh. Wait. You can't because I never said such a thing. You are a liar, big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said,you are persona-non-gratia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, thank you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not a compliment,but you know that...all you speak is a YAWN,and I expect no more...just stop your trolling and pester someone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moi? Trolling? You are the one that lied about things I supposedly said, then commenced to have a hissy and stomp your feet around this thread. If I am such a yawner..put me on ignore. But you won't because you want attention and don't like it when someone calls you on your lies. If that is what you call pestering..by all means I will continue to call you out when you lie through your teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pathetic and stop craving attention,What actually do you want from me
Click to expand...

To stop being an asshole? You were one at Sidekicks too, but you and I agreed to disagree and not bicker. I thought. Now you lie and claim I said I didn't like Aussies. That is a lie. I adore Aussies. But I met one asshole Aussie in my lifetime..that would be you. So knock it off, apologize for telling a lie and we can end this.


----------



## Dale Smith

outlier said:


> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*



Bully for you, "mate".......


----------



## theliq

Gracie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said,you are persona-non-gratia
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thank you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not a compliment,but you know that...all you speak is a YAWN,and I expect no more...just stop your trolling and pester someone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moi? Trolling? You are the one that lied about things I supposedly said, then commenced to have a hissy and stomp your feet around this thread. If I am such a yawner..put me on ignore. But you won't because you want attention and don't like it when someone calls you on your lies. If that is what you call pestering..by all means I will continue to call you out when you lie through your teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pathetic and stop craving attention,What actually do you want from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To stop being an asshole? You were one at Sidekicks too, but you and I agreed to disagree and not bicker. I thought. Now you lie and claim I said I didn't like Aussies. That is a lie. I adore Aussies. But I met one asshole Aussie in my lifetime..that would be you. So knock it off, apologize for telling a lie and we can end this.
Click to expand...

You are a two-bit Troll,I kindy asked you to  stop pestering and abusing but still you persist,I don't like your manner,I think you are Really Boring,have nothing of any interest but boring Clap-Trap...So you think I'm an Asshole...so what,you can't like everyone.I know who and what I am...Just walk away as I asked before you Blood Claat


----------



## theliq

Dale Smith said:


> outlier said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I voted for Hillary!!!   I really like Australia, have spent much time there between 2002 and 2006 and would love to go there a lot more. I am disgusted at how the maniac is alienating Australia and our other loyal allies. I don't know how well the electoral college is understood around the world but he got millions fewer popular votes than Hillary. At best voting for Trump over Hillary would be like voting for
> Joe Stalin over Maggie Thatcher.
> 
> I'm ashamed that Trump's pranks are called America's. I renounce him and almost all of his works.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bully for you, "mate".......
Click to expand...

He didn't say he was Australian..>MATEY>


----------



## Gracie

theliq said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not a compliment,but you know that...all you speak is a YAWN,and I expect no more...just stop your trolling and pester someone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moi? Trolling? You are the one that lied about things I supposedly said, then commenced to have a hissy and stomp your feet around this thread. If I am such a yawner..put me on ignore. But you won't because you want attention and don't like it when someone calls you on your lies. If that is what you call pestering..by all means I will continue to call you out when you lie through your teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pathetic and stop craving attention,What actually do you want from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To stop being an asshole? You were one at Sidekicks too, but you and I agreed to disagree and not bicker. I thought. Now you lie and claim I said I didn't like Aussies. That is a lie. I adore Aussies. But I met one asshole Aussie in my lifetime..that would be you. So knock it off, apologize for telling a lie and we can end this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a two-bit Troll,I kindy asked you to  stop pestering and abusing but still you persist,I don't like your manner,I think you are Really Boring,have nothing of any interest but boring Clap-Trap...So you think I'm an Asshole...so what,you can't like everyone.I know who and what I am...Just walk away as I asked before you Blood Claat
Click to expand...

And you are a two bit lying asshole that is hated everywhere he goes. Go fuck yourself, asswipe.


----------

